# Melaka Open 2014 - 19th - 20th July



## Iggy (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi guys, Melaka Open 2014 will be held on the 19th and 20th of July this year. This will be the first official WCA competition held in Melaka, Malaysia.

Date: 19th & 20th July 2014
Venue: Function Hall, Mahkota Medical Centre (on the 1st floor)
Events: All official events
Registration: RM10 for the Rubik's Cube event, RM2 for each additional event. A penalty of RM10 will be imposed on non pre-registered competitors with WCA IDs. (registration will be open soon)
Registration
Website

Hope to see you there!


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 8, 2014)

Funny cos my mom is going to Melaka tomorrow :O


----------



## ClovisKoo (Apr 11, 2014)

If only I didn't live so far away from Melaka


----------



## Iggy (Apr 24, 2014)

Registration is now open: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MelakaOpen2014
It closes on the 12th of July, so remember to register before that (or you'll have to pay the extra RM10).


----------



## Iggy (Jul 4, 2014)

Registration closes in a week!


----------

